# Ostseeangeln



## BusDriver (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich fahre in knapp drei Wochen zu Bekannten an die Ostsee. Da frage ich mich ob ich mit 
meinem Süßwassergerät, was ich habe um hier am See und am Rhein zu fischen, an der Ostsee was mit anstellen kann?

Ich habe für an den Rhein Feederruten 4,20m bis 250gr. Wurfgewicht & noch eine Spinnrute.

Gibt es da  Möglichkeiten vom Land aus zu Angeln?
Wenn ja mit welcher Methode? Was brauche ich dazu?
Greift das Salzwasser meine Rolle an? 
Kann man an der Ostsee einfach so Angeln oder brauche ich wie bei uns eine Gewässerkarte?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Gruß Denis


----------



## sundeule (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Mit den Feederruten kommst Du schon klar am Strand. Ich weiß ja nicht wo hinfährst aber sicherlich gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie z.B. Seebrücken oder Molen.
Du könntest abends noch Glück mit den letzten Dorschen haben und Butt sollte noch gehen. Ansonsten wird wohl auch noch Hornfisch dasein.
Zu Montagen etc. lies doch ein wenig in den Brandungstreads. Das erleichtert das genauere Nachfragen.
Zu dem Salz: das ist nunmal so. Allerdings willst Du die Rollen von Land sicher nicht tauchen. Die Rollen für´s Watfischen müssen härter ran. Zur Sicherheit einmal abspülen und gut ist!


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Moin Moin , 
ne Spinnrute mit zunehmen ist immer gut . Wenn Du an der Küste bist sollten noch Hornis da sein also Wasserkugel und Heringe nicht vergessen :q . In der Dämmerung sollten auch noch der eine oder andere Dorsch zu verhaften sein . Da empfehle ich Mefo Blinker mit ca 20 g in Tourifarben , sorry meine schwarz/rot :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

wenn du schon mal da oben bist für 3 Wochen mach dochmal einen Tag ne Aufahrt mitn Kutter ! :m
ist doch mal was anderes als das Fischen am Rhein ....
Ansonsten kannst klar mit der Spinnrute Hornis jagen, aber mit einer Rute auf der Mole sitzen is ja vielleicht auch nix ... |kopfkrat
vor allem muß man sich da doch etwas zulegen an Ausrüstung,Vorfächern usw usw ...


----------



## Katze_01 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Moin

Das mit den Feederruten ist schon Okay

aber leider könnte es für die Brandung schon zu warm sein.

Nimm die Spinnrute mit und geh auf Hornis oder fahr (Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon sagte) mit dem Kutter raus.

Natürlich kannst du es in der Brandung versuchen aber bedenke das du andere Ausrüstung (Bleie, Vorfächer, Schlagschnur etc. ect.) benötigst!


----------



## BusDriver (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*


Danke schon mal.
Werde nur meine Spinnrute mitnehmen. und es auf Hornis probieren.
Zu Gast sind wir in Wustrow, hoffe das ich da was fangen kann.

Wieso ist Brandungsangeln jetzt schlecht möglich, wird das Wasser so warm? 

Wie sieht es da aus mit einer Gewässerkarte oder ähnlichem? Braucht man da so etwas,
oder kann man Angeln ohne was zahlen zu müssen? 


Gruß Denis


----------



## pohlk (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Karte musst Du haben.
Aber die gibt es in jeden Angelladen und dürften auch nicht die Welt kosten.

Mein Tipp. Probiers ruhig mit Deinen Feederruten in der Brandung. Selbst wenn nicht viel beißen sollte, kannst du dort einen wunderschönen Abend haben....(Und Platten gibt es sicher)

@ Sundeule

Schönen Gruß....


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*



			
				BusDriver schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal.
> Werde nur meine Spinnrute mitnehmen. und es auf Hornis probieren.
> Zu Gast sind wir in Wustrow, hoffe das ich da was fangen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Moin

1. Gültiger jahresfischereischein + Küstenkarte MeckPom

2. Bei Temparaturen jenseits der 10 Grad Grenze traut sich der Dorsch i.d.R. nicht mehr in Wurfweite (Ausser du wirfst vielleicht 160 - 180m mit Vorfach).
das soll heißen das es schlecht mit dem Brandungsfisch No 1. dem Dorsch aussieht!
Nichts destotroz könntest du Erfolg auf Butt haben!

Such doch im Brandungsforum mal durch, da steht doch viel Wissenswertes.


----------



## BusDriver (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Was kostet den ungefähr die Karte für Meck. Vorpom. ?
Kann mir jemand sagen wo der nächste Angelladen in Wustrow oder Umgebung ist?
Kenne mich leider nicht aus fahre das erste mal hin.

Gruß Denis


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Jahreskarte Ostsee kam knapp 20 €, was Tages-, Wochen- oder Monatskarten kosten, weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## hd-treiber (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Ostseejahreskarte 20 Eus Woche 10, Tages 5 Eus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...
Falls Du die A19 hochfährst, kannst Du Dir auch an der Raststätte Recknitz-Niederung Ost (etwa 34 km vor Rostock) 
 eine Angelkarte kaufen. Ist montags bis freitags von 8-20 Uhr und an Sonn- und Feiertagen von 10-18 Uhr geöffnet. Tel. 038455 - 20968

Zum Angeln ist ja eigentlich schon das wichtigtse gesagt worden. Mit dem Salzwasser wäre ich ein wenig vorsichtig, das heißt ich würde wie von Sundeule schon gesagt die Rollen immer sehr sorgfältig abspülen. Ich lasse meine Spulen mit der Schnur zusätzlich immer noch ein paar minuten im Süsswasserbad liegen. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

zur Not hätte ich* hier* für kleines Geld 2 Brandungsruten für dich ! 
gehen bestimmt auch gut für Aal am Rhein ... :m


----------



## BusDriver (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Danke für dein Angebot will mir aber im Moment nichts mehr zulegen.

Hätte noch eine allgemeine Frage zu den Hornis.
Gibt es besonderheiten im Umgang mit den Fischen, muss ich was beachten?
Ich meine damit auf den Schnabel achten, der erscheint mir sehr spitz.
Nimmt man sie wie normale Fische aus?
Wie bereitet man sie am besten zu?

Ich hab halt wirklich keine Ahnung.

Gruß Denis


----------



## Tonic (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostseeangeln*

Wir haben fünf Jahre in folge Urlaub in Wustrow gemacht.Wenn du Wustrow (fischland,Darß)meinst ist das ein Angelparadies!Habe dort meine ersten Meereserfahrungen gemacht(mit ner 30g Wurfgewicht Allroundrute).Habe so die ersten Dorsche gefangen und dann hab ich mir ne normale Brandungsrute gekauft.Also Spinnen mit Meerforellenblinker am abend und Nachts von der Seebrücke ist perfekt.Da haben wir ständig dicke Dorsche gefangen.Dann kannst du nebenbei noch ne rute auf Wattwurm raushauen. Uns war das manchmal zu voll dort.Da kannste einfach zu Strand blinkern gehen.Bei den Bunkern ist das gut,links von der Brücke.Da kannste nachts auch super brandungsangeln machen.Nimm dir noch ein Heringspaternoster mit.Da machste noch knicklicht drann und dann ab zum vertikalangeln von der brücke.Aber da hatten wir nur imherbst glück.Aber wie gesagt normaler mefo-Bliker bringt vom ufer und brücke super erfolge.
Na dann viel Glück


----------

